# Mork's Spirit Totem. Only Orcs can equip, but..



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

.. can that orc go in a unit of goblins?

I'm presuming it's been FAQed no, but thought I'd ask...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Of course he can. The characters can move around freely.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep, I have my MST on a B.Orc BSB, when his unit gets under 3 ranks and he starts losing dice he dives into a unit of 50 Night Gobbos


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! Would rep+ you both but too soon!


----------

